# hygetropin



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

Evening all

For anyone that has used this gh before, could you share what iu u were doing aday, Iv been currently taking 5iu aday but was wondering if i could do 2.5 instead and see what happens,

Im still in early stages of gh and from what i have been useing so far a different brand iv had deep and weird dreams dreams that i wouldnt normaly have and they seem so real and aches in some joints.

Thanks for all that reply in advanced


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

waste of time mate hyges are generic gh so 2.5 would probably be the eqv of taking 0.0001 of proper gh something stupid like that


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

thanks ill take 5iu then like i was going too i just wanted to see how minimal i could take it to make last longer


----------



## Breezer80 (Dec 13, 2010)

4-5iu per day is fine! The 200iu boxes come in 8iu vials! So 4iu per day is perfect.


----------



## Doink (Sep 21, 2010)

As above 4iu is a good, effective dose and convenient with hyge also


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

glanzav said:


> waste of time mate hyges are generic gh so 2.5 would probably be the eqv of taking 0.0001 of proper gh something stupid like that


Rubbish....Genuine hyge is licensed, therefore not generic mate, the other counterfeit hyges are generic yes, but not ther genuine, pinwheel licensed hyge....


----------



## warlord94 (Apr 5, 2009)

robsta so from that what you have just said i can get away with 2.5 iu and could you clarify pinwheel tried to get some diagrams what one looks like cant find any,

also before i get flammed for not doing my homework i have but im mixed views, are these statements im going to say facts or myths

if i take 60 mins before i go to sleep and that 60 mins after last meal ill gain smaller fat loss, more mass and deeper sleeps and joint repair,

or

if i take it 20 mins before my first meal in the morning i will notice more fat loss mainly

thankyou for all that have replied so far and if anyone else has a digram or link to a pinwheel hyge.. could you show me please

off now got a driveing leason in the snow lol


----------



## glanzav (Sep 11, 2008)

i cant see how u could compare 2.5iu of hyges as good as 2.5iu norda simplex or genotropin i no what i would rather take

nothing against hyges i liked them but still a total different feeling on the nordas


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

I know what you're saying mate, but have you used the genuine hyge?

It is not that easy to get tbh. I've used many gh's but prefer the hyge by far to any others I've tried.

I have used nord but didn't run it long enough to feel any difference, or the difference people go on about anyway.

Hackskii has used genuine hyge and reckons it's the best he's used including simplex


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

warlord94 said:


> robsta so from that what you have just said i can get away with 2.5 iu and could you clarify pinwheel tried to get some diagrams what one looks like cant find any,
> 
> also before i get flammed for not doing my homework i have but im mixed views, are these statements im going to say facts or myths
> 
> ...


use the search facility on this board mate and you'll find some pinwheel pics, I'm just about to go work and haven't the time to find any for you. But imo when you put the gh in doesn't matter, or the difference is so negligible it's not worth worrying over.I noprmally do 4iu im after training, then 4iu before I go to bed. I do find it can make me drowsy if I take it before work etc...


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

glanzav said:


> i cant see how u could compare 2.5iu of hyges as good as 2.5iu norda simplex or genotropin i no what i would rather take
> 
> nothing against hyges i liked them but still a total different feeling on the nordas


HGH is just a chain of amino's sequenced using e.coli bacteria- TBH most post graduate genetics Masters or PhD level people could make it in a uni lab- its really not rocket science..

Just because a compound is generic.. doesn't mean its potency or purity is lower than branded- your NHS uses plenty of Generic meds sourced from factories in india and china...

No HGH is better than 99% purity as thats all the HPLC testing technique can test up to.

I've used Hyge's both version (pinwheel and 8iu tops) and found both to be of equal quality, and from a dosage perspective, I've been very happy with my results at 3iu/day (tried 4 & 5 iu, but the swelling in my joints made training uncomfortable, whereas at 3 iu, i feel fantastic.

I really would bet that no one taking a "blind" taste test so to speak could pick the difference between hyge/jon and western brands..


----------



## steeve99 (Feb 14, 2011)

Also i am very disapointed with this hygetropin , i verify the code in the website and it is not a fake

but just before i was in syntropin and feel very deep sleeping and dreams really realistic and with this hgh i don't have thoses so deep dream who seem real ?

maybe this hgh is underdosed?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Read the whole thread dude ffs.....


----------



## steeve99 (Feb 14, 2011)

i already and you make a lot of mistakes when you said the good website is only hygene.com

etc...(hygene.cn work with hygetropin.cn)

So for to know the true it will be a little bit difficult , after to say that they are fake because they are with sticker and security code from hygetropin.cn

they are a lot who say the contrary for them if the code security is good and from this website for sur this is no fake

so who trust?


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Ahhhh, now I get you......lmao.....mate, I've never said any website is good to go. But the original hyge is pinwheel hyge from Zhongzhan provice....Not Dr lin with his 2p security sticker from a ug lab in Beijing.........anyway, if you really want to know, use the search facility as this has been discussed literally hunbdreds of times and I'm bored of it now.....But tbh I think you probably already know......In England we spell Steve with one E, not sure about China though.....lmao.....


----------

